# Foyle's War - Enjoyable series.



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

The PBS/BBC Mystery series ended last night. I enjoyed every episode, especially the last episode when they neatly tied up every story line.

The production values of this BBC production were outstanding. I wish the series could have gone longer.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

From Wikipedia:


"After six series the show came to an end because it was getting too expensive. In April 2008, the final wartime chapter of Foyle's story, "All Clear", was aired. However, on 9 April 2008, ITV announced that it was in talks with Horowitz and Greenlit Productions to overturn the previous cancellation and revive the series, continuing Foyle's adventures into peacetime, and some media observers saw high viewing figures for the penultimate episode (28% audience share) on April 13 that year as strengthening the case for a continuation. At the time the audience figures for the final episode were released (28% and an average of 7.3 million), ITV confirmed that it had entered and was continuing "early discussions" with Horowitz and Greenlit."


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

This is one of our favorites as well. It has good writing and acting, and has been entertaining. I wish American could produce shows a few shows like Foyle's War. The drama has enough humor and "B" plot-lines to keep it interesting, and rarely, if ever, did it drag. I too hope it continues, but I am just happy that we had a chance to see it on the local PBS station. Mystery! has been watched by my wife and I for many years. For Rumpole, Cadfile, Foyle, Linley and many others, we are grateful.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

My wife and I loved the Foyle's War series. Great casting and interesting stories. The last 3 episodes were a bit darker (story wise) than usual and not quite to my taste, but were well done as always. I like the way they wrapped things up. Ah, for the good old days in England and elsewhere when they just hung the murders.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes I enjoy all 3 of the recent stories on pbs, so much I ordered the first series of Foyle's war on dvd.


----------



## Seneca (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, forgot about this show ... haven't seen it years ... it was a nice show from what I remember ... 

I had heard a while back that new episodes were coming out ... forgot about it though ... 

Sighs ... haven't watched anything in the past several months ... longest I've gone in years ... of course, it should help if I fixed my tivo ... which I haven't got around it ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

I've only watched a few episodes of Foyle's War, but I liked what I saw. It doesn't hurt that Honeysuckle Weeks is a complete hottie in uniform, too:


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

dmdeane said:


> I've only watched a few episodes of Foyle's War, but I liked what I saw. It doesn't hurt that Honeysuckle Weeks is a complete hottie in uniform, too:


She looks even better in modern clothes. She shows up in other UK series like Midsumers Murders. Anthony Horowitz does a lot of mysteries.

For some reason, my PBS channel has yet to broadcast season five or six.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

The summer Masterpiece Mysteries here have included _Inspector Lewis_ and _Foyles' War_. Next up are a few _Inspector Lynley Mysteries_. They have been separated by a couple of open weeks dedicated to begging.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Jon J said:


> The summer Masterpiece Mysteries here have included _Inspector Lewis_ and _Foyles' War_. Next up are a few _Inspector Lynley Mysteries_. They have been separated by a couple of open weeks dedicated to begging.


I liked Inspector Lewis but Lynley annoys the heck out of me. So, of course, they show him most of all.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I certainly don't think that they show Linley most of all. There was Hetty Wainthropp, my wife's favorite I think, Poiroit, Sherlock Holmes, Morse, Dalgliesh, Miss Marple, Jericho, Dr. Bell and Mr. Doyle, and many others, including the real classics like Rumpole, and Bother Cadfael. Mystery and I go WAY back. It hasn;t been on much lately, and Linley might be a current showing, but he was merely a drop in the bucket. He certainly isn't as bad as some.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I agree they have had lots of good ones but I think Lynley is about the worst and my PBS station seems to really like it. I did like Wainthrop a lot and pre lost charlie was great.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I did like Wainthrop a lot and pre lost charlie was great.


:up:


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

dmdeane said:


> I've only watched a few episodes of Foyle's War, but I liked what I saw. It doesn't hurt that Honeysuckle Weeks is a complete hottie in uniform, too


That's her porn name, right?


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> She looks even better in modern clothes. She shows up in other UK series like Midsumers Murders. Anthony Horowitz does a lot of mysteries.


Looks like Honeysuckle Weeks is going to be in one of the current Inspector Lynley mysteries too - "Know Thine Enemy" as Tania Thompson.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can someone explain the concept/setting/idea of Foyle's War ???


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Can someone explain the concept/setting/idea of Foyle's War ???


Older 'chief of police' can't serve his country in the military and is called upon to investigate crimes (usually murder) in wartime England. Good supporting cast and continuing story line although each episode stands on its own. Very well acted.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Tomorrow PBS airs a new episode of Foyle's War on Masterpiece Mystery, and another next week.


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

Edmund said:


> Tomorrow PBS airs a new episode of Foyle's War on Masterpiece Mystery, and another next week.


Thanks for the heads-up. Looking forward to another fix of Foyle's War. :up:


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

This is great news!!!! Thanks so very much for the heads up.

I was so melancholic at the end of the run, I was almost in tears.
Woo hoo!!!


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

OUTSTANDING! Looking fwd to tonight's episode.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I watched it and was very entertained. Foyle, or should I say, Michael Kitchen, was back in form. He has this way of blurting out the truth when everyone wants to keep a secret. It's very funny when he points out that the way people answer a question suggests they know a lot more then they are telling. It makes them uncomforable.

I missed this series, and I'm glad that they did a few more. The "seasons" for Foyle's war were all too brief, but the quality was as good as it gets. 

S1-4 episodes
S2-4 episodes
S3-4 episodes
S4-2 episodes
S5-2 episodes
S6-3 episodes
S7-3 episodes

So for seven seasons, there are 22 episodes total.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I never watched the show, without spoilers could someone tell me what it's about ?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Read this post.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ha, more prove that I have no memory, I wondered why I was subscribed to this thread and even scanned it to see if the answer was already here


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

There are 5 sets already available at netflix btw.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

They're filming season 8 of Foyle's War now:

http://www.iftn.ie/actors/actorsnews/?act1=record&only=1&aid=73&rid=4285287&tpl=archnews&force=1


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

WWII was over at the end of series 7, so I guess series 8 will be about the Cold War. Not quite the same thing.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> WWII was over at the end of series 7, so I guess series 8 will be about the Cold War. Not quite the same thing.


The majority of the stories had nothing to do with actual war, so they couldn't been set at any time.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Edmund said:


> They're filming season 8 of Foyle's War now:
> 
> http://www.iftn.ie/actors/actorsnews/?act1=record&only=1&aid=73&rid=4285287&tpl=archnews&force=1


:up::up::up:

This is very good news indeed!


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I wish I could enjoy more from the BBC.
My processing system does not keep up with accents I think.
I bet I am missing a treasure trove.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

jilter said:


> I wish I could enjoy more from the BBC.
> My processing system does not keep up with accents I think.
> I bet I am missing a treasure trove.


They have this new fangled thing called "closed captioning".


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

jilter said:


> I wish I could enjoy more from the BBC.
> My processing system does not keep up with accents I think.
> I bet I am missing a treasure trove.


Closed captioning helps immensely.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> They have this new fangled thing called "closed captioning".


Can't wait until I can download a Google or Apple Ap that does audio Brit to American xlation in real time


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Foyle is back - Foyle's Cold War.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

pgogborn said:


> Foyle is back - Foyle's Cold War.


Awesome!!!! I will have to see if it's "out there".


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The first 6 series are currently available on Acorn TV, a premium service that I highly recommend. http://acornonline.com/acorn-landing.aspx?a=premium-acorntv-schedule You can stream their shows to computers, Roku, iOS devices, etc. $3 a month or $30 a year and no commercials. Free viewing of the first episode of each series. If you love Brit tv you should really check it out.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I was really impressed with the Acorn link until I noticed that few of the many videos offered are available for streamed viewing. Still worthwhile, perhaps, but a bit of a letdown. My fault, I suppose. I saw all the videos listed and wanted to watch but finally figured out that most were dvd sets only.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

efilippi said:


> I was really impressed with the Acorn link until I noticed that few of the many videos offered are available for streamed viewing. Still worthwhile, perhaps, but a bit of a letdown. My fault, I suppose. I saw all the videos listed and wanted to watch but finally figured out that most were dvd sets only.


Every series in that link is available for streaming, although some of them won't be active until April. Their schedule changes monthly.

I enjoy the service because it gives me access to Brit shows that AFAIK have never been shown in the US. For example, Single-Handed is one of the best cop shows I've ever seen and I had never heard of it. Sadly, it's only 3 episodes but they're fantastic. Think a really dark Irish version of Hamish MacBeth. It will be available again April 1st.

If nothing else, anyone can watch the first episode of all the current series for free. Here's the link to all their current streaming series: http://acornonline.com/acorntv.aspx?&EID=TopLink Again, anyone can watch the first episode of each series without signing up for anything.

They also have a 30-day free trial. https://acornonline.com/acorntvtrial.aspx?promo=2wk&eid=freetrial

I originally signed up because they have the rights to all of the Doc Martin series, including Series 6 - which is not available on Netflix or Amazon. They run a marathon of them fairly often.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

pgogborn said:


> Foyle is back - Foyle's Cold War.





Mr. Soze said:


> Awesome!!!! I will have to see if it's "out there".


Not till summer on PBS, should be "out there" any time now. I think the first one aired in the last few days.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> Every series in that* single page* link*ed to* is available for streaming, although some of them won't be active until April. Their schedule changes monthly.


Modified your post. That one page is indeed available but clicking around Acorn leads to hundreds of other shows, some very attractive looking, but only available for purchase.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> The first 6 series are currently available on Acorn TV, a premium service that I highly recommend. http://acornonline.com/acorn-landing.aspx?a=premium-acorntv-schedule You can stream their shows to computers, Roku, iOS devices, etc. $3 a month or $30 a year and no commercials. Free viewing of the first episode of each series. If you love Brit tv you should really check it out.


The first 6 seasons of Foyle's War are available on Netflix and Amazon Prime.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Did you enjoy the new Foyle's War? I'm glad to have it back at least.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I wasn't sure how the transition from WWII to the cold war was going to play out, but the first episode was pretty darn good. Kitchens is a very good actor. It was clever the way that they got Sam back into the series. I'm still not exactly why he is staying on with MI-5, especially since he was lied to this episode. The argument to sat was not convincing to me.

My wife really, REALLY wanted an episode (or movie) about Foyle in America, where he went after the American who had committed the murder in the original series, Fifty Ships (I think). The didn't how it, but they mentioned it, and she smiled, even though she wanted a whole episode on the subject. Maybe later sometime...


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I was surprised at how good it was. I thought the Cold War backdrop wouldn't be as interesting as WWII but they did a great job.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> I wasn't sure how the transition from WWII to the cold war was going to play out, but the first episode was pretty darn good. Kitchens is a very good actor. It was clever the way that they got Sam back into the series. I'm still not exactly why he is staying on with MI-5, especially since he was lied to this episode. The argument to sat was not convincing to me.
> 
> My wife really, REALLY wanted an episode (or movie) about Foyle in America, where he went after the American who had committed the murder in the original series, Fifty Ships (I think). The didn't how it, but they mentioned it, and she smiled, even though she wanted a whole episode on the subject. Maybe later sometime...


They say he harassed that baddy to suicide, that he's not liked by the FBI, and leave it at that!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

> They say he harassed that baddy to suicide, that he's not liked by the FBI, and leave it at that!


I'm good with it, but SHE still wants a whole episode devoted to Foyle taking that guy down!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The bad Guy who got away with Murder in Fifty Ships episode, wasn't the one who killed himself. He was mentioned in the beginning of the show, but Foyle was still asking after the bad Guy at the end of the show to Hilda Pierce. The one who killed himself, was probably protecting the Rich Bad Guy.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Enjoyed the 3 episodes of Foyle's (Cold) War very much. Very well done and keeping with the characters' attributes. Miss Pierce is something else. Foresaw the ending to the protect the Nazi episode. 

Does Season 7 only have these 3 episodes?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Edmund said:


> The bad Guy who got away with Murder in Fifty Ships episode, wasn't the one who killed himself. He was mentioned in the beginning of the show, but Foyle was still asking after the bad Guy at the end of the show to Hilda Pierce. The one who killed himself, was probably protecting the Rich Bad Guy.


I went back and watched fifty ships, and the name of the murderer in fifty ships was the same as the one that Valentine said killed himself at the beginning of the eternity ring, and the name mentioned at the end of the show. Foyle hounded him for months and finally got his way. My wife STILL wants a show about Foyle in America.



philw1776 said:


> Enjoyed the 3 episodes of Foyle's (Cold) War very much. Very well done and keeping with the characters' attributes. Miss Pierce is something else. Foresaw the ending to the protect the Nazi episode.
> 
> Does Season 7 only have these 3 episodes?


http://www.epguides.com/FoylesWar/

Yes, three episodes. Just like the last few series.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I had never heard of the this series, but picked up the first episodes at the library last week and am loving it. Need to check to see if they are available on Netflix.

Show is a great mix of WWII war history and countryside events in England. I am a history buff so enjoyed the extra info on the history included in the DVDs.

If all the reference to black market and other cheating is true, it is amazing that England didn't loose the war.
Honeysuckle Weeks was a cutie in the series, although I can't seem to find a picture that really reflects that. 
[media]http://www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2008/07/14/foyles_wideweb__470x312,0.jpg[/media]


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, it's available on Netflix. Also on Amazon Instant Video.

If you like Foyle you should also check out Island at War. It's available on Netflix. It's an element of WWII that's not well known. The only British territory/citizens that was occupied by Germany during the war.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island_at_War

From the IMDB description:

"Set during the occupation of the Channel Islands during World War II. The story shows how Island life changed overnight after a German invasion. Islanders were restricted to walking and cycling, town names were changed to German names, clocks were set to continental time, and no society could meet without the permission of German High Command. The focus is on three families, the Dorrs, the Jonases and the Mahys, as they struggle on with day to day life under the restrictive new system."


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

That does sound interesting.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Started re-watching this great series this morning. Kitchen is so perfect as Foyle, and how can you not love an actress named Honeysuckle Weeks? The mysteries are intriguing, very Agatha Chrisitie-ish, with lots of suspects and always some good twists along the way.

And one of the (few) advantages to getting older is that I don't even remember who the killers are! (Of course, it has been over 10 yrs since I watched these first few seasons.)

If you can find it, highly recommended for fans of these kinds of English mysteries.


----------

